# Re smoking salmon



## beaverhunter (Jul 26, 2015)

I recently hot smoked some salmon which was good but it just doesn't have a lot of smoke flavour I was gonna put it back in with not heat and use my amazn smoker to add some more smoke flavour has anyone ever tried this?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 27, 2015)

Under most circumstances Re-Smoking without heat is like setting the meat outside in direct sun. You will be putting the Fish in the Danger Zone. More Hot Smoking will dry it out and destroy the texture. If you have a just a few pounds make it into a Spread/Dip, Salad or part of another preparation, Smoked Salmon Guacamole Rocks, maybe adding a couple of drops of Liquid Smoke (no shame) or Smoke Powder to taste. If you have A LOT, wait until the Canadian Chill hits, smoker temp can be kept below 40°F (4°C), and re-smoke as long as you wish. Give the Recipes below a shot...JJ

*Gingered Smoked Salmon Spread*

1Lb Cream Cheese...Room Temp

1/2C Mayonnaise

1/4C Sour Cream

1Tbs Soy Sauce

1tsp Hot Sauce...Sriracha (Asian) or other

1/4tsp Black Pepper

1Lb Smoked Salmon...or other Smoked Fish, Flaked

1/4C Chopped Crystalized Ginger

1/4C Chopped Scallion

Process the first 6 ingredients until smooth...

For Fine Spread...add remaining and Pulse to desire consistency...

For Chunky Spread...Fold in remaining with a spatula...

For a Change of Pace!

Substitute... Ginger and Scallons with...

1/4C Chopped Fresh Dill

2T Chopped Capers

2T Chopped Fresh Chives


----------

